# Coopers Yeast



## duffman35 (26/3/11)

Hi been reading around everywhere on re culturing Coopers yeast. All say wait 3 - 5 days but no where explain what i"m actually looking for after those 5 days or so . The only thing i have found had a big yeast cake growing on top of the test tube . I dont have that !! , but does have white froth on top havent given it the smell test yet was wait for brew day to do that 

regards


----------



## Jimmeh (26/3/11)

how big is your starter? how many bottles of coopers did you reculture from?

You want a nice layer of yeast on the botton of the vessel. If you have yeast on the top (the krauzen) that means its active and working. You can pitch it like that or wait until its finished fermenting.


----------



## Bribie G (26/3/11)

Test tube sounds a bit woosy for this exercise <_< 

What you need it about a 1 or 2 litre jar - a good one is a 1.5L V8 juice heavy glass jar, sanitized and clingwrapped.

Tip the dregs of 3 Coopers Sparkling bottles :drinks: into the jar plus the starter wort, then every time you go past the jar over the next couple of days, swirl the wort and splash it if possible to get some oxygen into it. After a couple of days you should be there. The problem with starters is that they don't often behave like a full brew, with masses of krausen etc, and will just quietly breed away. If you start getting a build up of yeast on the bottom and, when you swirl it rises up into foam then sinks straight back down again, you are about ready to pitch.


----------



## Wolfy (27/3/11)

duffman35 said:


> Hi been reading around everywhere on re culturing Coopers yeast. All say wait 3 - 5 days but no where explain what i"m actually looking for after those 5 days or so


During those days you are looking for evidence of yeast activity, fermentation of the wort.
After that time has completed you are looking to have grown some yeast.
The extent of both of those things depends on how much yeast you started with and the volume of wort you are using.
If you were using a test-tube you may expect a fine layer of yeast at the bottom, but if the starter was 1-2L you'd expect a nice thick layer of yeast to settle at the bottom, something like the pictures here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=46262


----------

